#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Толкование сутты

## Балдинг

Упосатха сутта: Упосатха, Уд 5.5 завершается четверостишием:

Дождь насытит влагой накрытое
И не насытит влагой открытое.
Открой же закрытое,
И дождь не насытит его влагой.

Как понимать?

----------

Тимур Бутовский (30.06.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Упосатха сутта: Упосатха, Уд 5.5 завершается четверостишием:
> 
> Дождь насытит влагой накрытое
> И не насытит влагой открытое.
> Открой же закрытое,
> И дождь не насытит его влагой.
> 
> Как понимать?


Там типа:

Влага\сырость испортит накрытое 
 не испортит открытое 
Раскрой накрытое, чтоб не испортилось от влаги\сырости

----------

Балдинг (26.06.2020)

----------


## ТаТая

Я считаю ровно наоборот.
"Дождь насытит влагой накрытое
И не насытит влагой открытое" - 
говорится, мол, меру нужно знать

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ну смысл же не в том как считать, а в том что  в тексте Сутты:
"channamativassati, 
vivaṭaṃ nātivassati
tasmā channaṃ vivaretha, 
evaṃ taṃ nātivassatī"

Бхиккху Тханиссаро например перевёл так:
Rain soddens what's covered
& doesn't sodden what's open.
So open up what's covered up,
so that it won't get soddened by the rain.

А уже с этого перевода на английский был сделан русский перевод, но судя по всему  без обращения к оригинальному тексту.

----------

ТаТая (29.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

https://dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?t=22813
 Ссылка на этот же вопрос на англоязычном форуме.

Эти строки касались злонамеренного человека на собрании, который прикидывался святым. В него и полетели палки (лил дождь), за то что он скрывал свою истинную натуру, а тот кто не скрывал - того дождь и не коснулся.

----------

Балдинг (03.07.2020), Гошка (29.06.2020), Кокотик (29.06.2020)

----------

